# Colubrids > Hognose >  Does anyone know if it is illeal to own a western hognose in the state of Georgia????

## miki

I have looked EVERYWHERE on the internet and can't find a single thing. They are the cutest little snakes in the world besides worm snakes and I want one so bad. I also heard that it is illegal to own a worm snake in the state of Georgia. Is this true? 
Thank you.

----------


## reptileexperts

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/NativeWildlifeLaws

You can keep Western Hognose but not Eastern and DEF not Southern as it is in danger of becoming endangered. GA states that you can not own any native wildlife as a pet that is listed under this list with FEW exceptions. The Western Hognose is excluded (thankfully) due to the purpose parenthetical that states "Eastern or southern" after hognose species. Worm snakes are not allowed as pets though, and do require state license and collection permits which are not easy to get.

----------

miki (01-21-2013)

----------


## miki

Thank you so much!!!!

----------

